# [RISOLTO] cambiare baselayout

## krono85

Salve a tutti. Volevo cambiare il baselayout alla versione 2. Prima di fare casino con il mio sistema e 

renderlo inevitabilmente instabile vorrei sapere come mai sysvinit è dipendenza per openrc o baselayout..

seguendo la guida che ho trovato sul wiki di gentoo ho messo 

>=sys-apps/baselayout-2

sys-apps/openrc

in quanto sono mascherati.

A questo punto lanciando la compilazione di baselayout-2 ottengo come risposta che il sistema richiede anche 

sysvinit..programma che avevo appena levato. Dato che sysvinit blocca l'installazione di openrc e baselayout-2,

poichè non possono coesistere inseme nel sistema, come posso sbloccare la situazione ?? 

grazie in anticipo..

p.s.: se servono altre informazioni basta chiedere e posto.Last edited by krono85 on Tue Jan 19, 2010 8:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

la guida che devi seguire è http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/openrc-migration.xml, in questa pagina puoi trovare le risposte alle tue domande.

----------

## spillo

tra l'altro posta gli output esatti, in tal modo sarà più facile capirti ed aiutarti...

----------

## riverdragon

Sono tutti elementi che hanno a che fare con l'avvio del sistema e devono essere "sincronizzati" perché funzionino!

----------

## krono85

perfetto provo subito.

grazie per la dritta

----------

## !equilibrium

 *krono85 wrote:*   

> A questo punto lanciando la compilazione di baselayout-2 ottengo come risposta che il sistema richiede anche sysvinit..programma che avevo appena levato. Dato che sysvinit blocca l'installazione di openrc e baselayout-2, poichè non possono coesistere inseme nel sistema, come posso sbloccare la situazione ??

 

questo è un errore che fanno in molti: un pacchetto bloccato va rimosso.

nulla di più stupido, perchè i block riportati da emerge (salvo poche eccezioni) si riferiscono sempre alla versione dei pacchetti, non ai pacchetti stessi; quindi la soluzione al tuo problema è molto semplice, passare alla versione ~arch del pacchetto che genera il block.

nel tuo caso specifico sei pure stato molto fortunato perché non hai riavviato/spento la macchina nel mezzo dell'update (poteva succederti anche involontariamente), altrimenti la tua Gentoo box non avrebbe più fatto il boot.

----------

## krono85

@!equilibrium : 

infatti era il problema che mi affliggeva. Senza leggere la tua ottima risposta,

 stamani ho sblccato la versione ~x86_64 del pacchetto in questione (sysvinit).

Ora va perfettamente anche su baselayout-2, devo solo finire di smanettare per bene

con i file di configurazione.

Ancora una volta grazie per le risposte. Segno come [RISOLTO]

----------

